# How do test a G5 logic board?



## Art Beatz (Nov 11, 2008)

Just wondering if it's possible to test a logic board on a G5? I've installed new ram and it wont work, so I reinstalled the original ram, and it still wont work. While searching google I found it could be the logic board (for some reason may have become damaged).


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 11, 2008)

Run the "Apple Hardware Test" CD that came with the computer.


----------



## icemanjc (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that with most the iMacs, if you have bad ram, it will beep at you when you start it up.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 12, 2008)

The number of beeps and flashes at startup also helps to nail down it a bit more.
If you have changed hte original RAM back and it still flashes, reset PRAM (hold apple+alt+p+r letters at startup until you hear the startup chime for the 3rd time). That might clear it... if it still does the flashes, run the hardware tests. 

http://macosx.com/forums/howto-faqs...are-test-other-diagnostics-test-hardware.html for details. I'd always recommend in looped mode, and at least for a few hours. If there is an error message, note it down and post it here for decipher.


----------

